# What's the difference?



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a customer call and wants a "high efficiency" Energy saver Bradford White 50 gal. electric. I looked in my BW book and hardly see a difference between the high efficiency energy saver and the regular energy saver. Same size heater dimensions so the same foam I guess. Recovery is within one gallon of being the same, other than that nothing? Anyone deal with this before? I just don't see the difference.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is no real difference, it cost the same to heat the water no mater what the rating is. It may keep the water hot longer in the high efficiency, but that means diddly, water gets used, stats turn on and off, if you run 5 or 10 gals out of them they have to reheat.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yup I agree, didn't see much of a difference. But.. I'll sell her what she wants I guess.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

In fact the High Effenciency model has a lower gallons per hour recovery rate.

Whats up with that?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

From what I was told at Ferguson's, even the energy star brand isn't but just a pin head more efficient that a standard heater.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

There is nothing efficient about an electric water heater. That's why the gov't doesn't offer any incentives.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> In fact the High Effenciency model has a lower gallons per hour recovery rate.
> 
> Whats up with that?


I saw that too, even more confused now.:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I called Bradford White, they said there is no difference. One is an older model, they still make both but will be phasing out the older one.:blink: Ok, got it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

that statment may or may not be true depending on how you define "enery efficientcy"



PlumbCrazy said:


> There is nothing efficient about an electric water heater. That's why the gov't doesn't offer any incentives.


----------

